# how to properly reset the cmos z170x gaming 6



## overclocking101 (Mar 4, 2016)

hey i was overclocking and if i use the % performance increase it is fine but the minute i try to manually oc (turn off turbo etc) it hangs. and the first 2 times it would cycle a few times then post will now it just hangs with b7 debug code which is nvram reconfigure meaning reset the cmos. so i tried using the jumpers which is a joke cuz if it is installed u need a long screwdriver but i found one and did it. still hangs. i pulled batter and unplugged the machine waited a minute re installed etc still hangs. something isnt right all i did was switch from 20% increase to multi 45 with turbo disabled and it is stuck please someone help


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 4, 2016)

well finally it fixed its self. i tried everything. i left the battery out for 25 minutes then hooked the power back up installed the battery. started it up stuck on b7 and kept looping i said f*** it went to the bar had a few drinks went home and it was in windows. ill never know how many times it needs to loop. but i watched it loop 10 times before i left, and only reason i left was i didnt wanna throw this new motherboard out a 2 story window. imo when you reset the cmos it should reset it shouldnt have to hang and loop for hours before finally woking. im not happy with gigabyte because imo if you are gonna gear towards overclocking your board shouldn't crap out when you try a simple static overclocking could understand if i was upping bclck etc tweaking memory but all i did was switch it from auto to manual and kill turbo.

so i have spent the better part of this morning trying to duplicate and figure out exactly what causes this and what fixes it. here are my findings and I hope this helps someone because I could find nothing telling me what to do and Gigabyte support isn't much help telling m to use the dual bios switch which isn't even a feature on my board lol. so here we go:

*Cause:* this is present with my setup no matter which bios i use (F1,F2,F3b,F3c). when Intel turbo is shut off everything at stock it will throw the B7 debug code (reconfigure nvram aka reset the cmos) it will ALSO happen if the user tries to set the CPU multiplier statically, and when you do both together. nothing else I have tried cause this, so as long as you can get a stable overclock while using Intel turbo/power features you are ok.

*solution:*  now in my experience even when the battery is pulled and the cmos is "reset" the problem persists.. what you must do is pull the power cord pull the batter or use a long screwdriver to jump the 2 pin just above your power switch and led switches on the motherboard (for me this was near impossible, mid tower case water cooled lots of storage etc). then after 5-10 minutes plus the battery in and then the power cord. now this is where its frustrating you must allow the system to cycle for however many times it wants. this is strange but each time it was a different amount of times. the first time it cycle 19 times before coming on. then next time it cycled 4 times then 9 times then 2 times and the very last time it cycled 6 times. but with patience it will work.

please leave this up for other gaming 6 users because there isn't much on this problem anywhere. I absolutely believe this is a bios problem on gigabytes side that needs to be addressed and fixed a.s.a.p before they get rma's over this nonsense.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 4, 2016)

Have you reached out to Gigabyte yet?


----------



## bonehead123 (Mar 10, 2016)

Well I hope you get this fixed by Gigabyte....

BUT FWIW, I have a brand new Gaming 7 and it does not have this issue.  The first thing I did when I got it installed was to remove the cmos battery and leave it unplugged for about 15 mins, then reassembled and updated the BIOS.  Once completed, I installed my nvme/m2 drive and ssd's and it booted right up into Win10 nottaproblemo, and has been going strong since then  (about 2 weeks ago)


----------



## cdawall (Mar 10, 2016)

Mine had some weird issues similar to this swapped for another of the same board and the issue went away. This was X99 however.


----------

